# Rhit



## mzadris@hotmail.com (Oct 16, 2011)

Is it necessary to have both, Rhit and CPC in order to become a coder?


----------



## Millface (Oct 17, 2011)

No it is not necessary but if you have the opportunity to pursue the RHIT I would highly recommend it.


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the need for both depends on a.) your career goals, b.) your desired work setting and c.) personal interest in that area of the field.

Where would you like to see yourself in 5 years?  The answer to this question, I anticipate, demonstrates your need to consider that educational pursuit or look toward others.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 17, 2011)

I think Kevin has a great perspective for you on this.  You need to do some research on what you want and what is being required in the work setting you aspire to.  Not all positions require this credential but having it can put you above other candidates.  And it depends on what you already have, does this add to your qualifications or is it the same as something you already possess, such as an advanced degree in HIM.


----------

